# Le Champion CF LTD On the Way.



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

Ordered this morning, confirmation went through, notification of shipment arrived, ETA next week. This is my first road bike so not sure what to expect.  

I decided on the Carbon version(grey/white) over the Titanium Le Champion. Ordered the 58cm, since I'm @ 6ft 1" with a 33" inseam. I have no idea how this will ride. I am not biased or loyal to any brand(unless you are taking about drums). I looked everywhere for deals on bike, but most had crappy components. Considered a Specialized but they were over 2k for 105 equipped bike. This fit the bill at @ $1500.

Hopefully this will fit my need to be able to get in some long rides in after work. I currently ride my SC Blur on the road with nobbies. :mad2: 

I'll post pics when it arrives to avoid the 'shilling' experince. Forum trolls need to get a life.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I find it a bit strange that you would order the carbon over the titanium myself. My guess is, you post one pic of the bike without you on it, and you also don't post videos of you riding the bike as well, which will cause us to be suspicious if you are a shill or not. Regardless, that bike has some sweet specs for the price.


----------



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> I find it a bit strange that you would order the carbon over the titanium myself. My guess is, you post one pic of the bike without you on it, and you also don't post videos of you riding the bike as well, which will cause us to be suspicious if you are a shill or not. Regardless, that bike has some sweet specs for the price.


i'll make sure to post all of the above. :cornut:

$1500 was my budget, Performance has a GT carbon on sale for $1699. Double points this weekend brings it to $1500 with tax and it also has better warranty. Why go with the BD one? Why not.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Don't worry about posting any ridiculous multiple confirmations about your validity as a real customer. Your post is hardly a biased rant about how great BD is and, in any event, BD has been around long enough to be considered reliable. Anyone who takes a little time reading here will very soon get a reliable picture of just what to expect from them.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Can we can an update. I am about to order one as well and would like a real life "review" from someone that has one as compared to the name brands at twice the price.

Also, would be very grateful for a weight of the bike.


----------



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

I took delivery of it just this last Thursday. Haven't really had a chance to go out for a big ride. Overall delivered in perfect shape, box was not damaged at all(good job UPS, for once). Looks killer!

Rides pretty well, very rigid frame. The seat is horrible and the bars are kinda funky for me. I have it setup pretty well so far. I going to go out now for a quick spin around the neighborhood and see how it fares on the steep hills. I think it needs a shorter stem for my body though, maybe not. I 'm use to riding MTB so it's very strange for me at first.
Will post some pics later and post my Garmin results.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I was vacillating beween the Ltd and the Ti, and ultimately settled on the Ti solely based on durability (I'll admit I love the looks of the orange and white Ltd!). I placed my order on Friday, and it was confirmed on Saturday. Shipping should take 3 days after it is picked up by UPS, so I can't wait! This will replace (or at least supplement) my old mid-80s Raleigh Super Course.


----------



## robm90 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in the same shoes as you, just a little behind you. I've been riding a mountain bike for the last 20 years and now ride on road exclusively, so I'm thinking about getting a road bike. Would love to hear more of your views on making the switch over and your opinions on this bike. We have a BD Store in my town and they would set the bike up for me and provide free service on the bike.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

robm90 said:


> I'm in the same shoes as you, just a little behind you. I've been riding a mountain bike for the last 20 years and now ride on road exclusively, so I'm thinking about getting a road bike. Would love to hear more of your views on making the switch over and your opinions on this bike. We have a BD Store in my town and they would set the bike up for me and provide free service on the bike.


Lucky you! Most of us simply have to base our size decisions on the geometry charts included online.


----------



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm 6' 1" and went with the 58cm. Fits perfect for me. The carbon frame is pretty nice and rides very nice, just did a 50 mile loop today(4k ft climbing). Like I said before, the seat is horrible. Needs to be replaced. I think the 56cm would have also fit, but the wheelbase would have been shorter as well, making the ride a little more squirley. The carbon frame is very rigid and provides some dampening, or at least it feels like it. I have no regrets going carbon over the Ti.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*would you consider yourself a Clydesdale ?*



peetsjunkie said:


> I'm 6' 1" and went with the 58cm. Fits perfect for me. The carbon frame is pretty nice and rides very nice, just did a 50 mile loop today(4k ft climbing). Like I said before, the seat is horrible. Needs to be replaced. I think the 56cm would have also fit, but the wheelbase would have been shorter as well, making the ride a little more squirley. The carbon frame is very rigid and provides some dampening, or at least it feels like it. I have no regrets going carbon over the Ti.


Peet, thanks for the color ... are you a larger rider, and how would you describe you riding style ? (thrasher, steady cadence, etc. - anything that would give me some idea how it would hold up to my heavy-footed style of riding)

thanks again


----------



## peetsjunkie (Jul 29, 2010)

cski said:


> Peet, thanks for the color ... are you a larger rider, and how would you describe you riding style ? (thrasher, steady cadence, etc. - anything that would give me some idea how it would hold up to my heavy-footed style of riding)
> 
> thanks again


I hit the scales at 175, so no not large. I would say I'm a thrasher on the climbs and steady on flats. Of course at that weight, not sure how much stomping force i can create.  I'm using the crappy pedals that came with the bike. Really need to order a nice set of shoes and pedals. I think that will make a big difference for how much I can mash on the pedals. To me, this is very different that MTB. It seems to use an entire different set of muscles in my legs on a rigid bike. So far so good..


----------

